# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  SmartMoto v4.18 & S-Card v3.08. Direct unlock of EX112,EX115,EX122,EX128 & many more

## mohamed73

Dear users, 
Please let us introduce new version of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and *S-Card v3.08* 
With this release we present the following options.  *World's Exclusive Direct unlock* for the following *Motorola MTK* models: *EX112**EX115**EX122**EX128* 
All firmware versions are supported. With our direct unlock solution,  the cell phone won’t get locked again after reboot, unlike when  unlocking with the server codes.Released *Read codes, Format FFS* and* Read Backup* options for the *Alcatel* models based on *MT6253 CPU*
Detailed الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and *cable pinouts* available at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Let us remind you about *Boot-Loader v2.0 promotion*:  send us backup from MTK based phone model and receive free bonus  access. Backups from phones, based on MT6235 are most necessary. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip ON*  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## EZEL

يعطيك العافية أخ محمد

----------

